# Sabo vs. Rayleigh



## trance (Jul 12, 2014)

Location: MarineFord (empty)

Intel: Full

Mindset: Bloodlusted

Distance: 25m

Rules: Sabo has the Mera Mera. This is old Rayleigh.


----------



## tanman (Jul 12, 2014)

Rayleigh wins with high diff is my guess.


----------



## Datassassin (Jul 12, 2014)

Rayleigh with high-difficulty.


----------



## Magician (Jul 12, 2014)

Rayleigh, high-extreme diff.


----------



## Arcana (Jul 12, 2014)

Don't remember anything from Sabo that would put him over Rayleigh.
Rayleigh high diff


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 12, 2014)

Rayleigh high difficulty.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 12, 2014)

So Ray doesn't have stamina issues now, that's why he can keep up with a young and healthy top tier huh? I agree Ray wins this High dif.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 12, 2014)

Ray wins this around high diff


----------



## Luke (Jul 12, 2014)

Rayleigh wins high difficulty.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah I agree with the high difficulty.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 12, 2014)

Ray takes it high/extreme diff
Sabo has nothing putting him over Rayleigh


----------



## Kaneda30 (Jul 12, 2014)

Rayleigh has more experience. He wins high diff.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 12, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Kizaru >> Sabo



You cannot say this without shitting on Fujitora also.


----------



## Krippy (Jul 12, 2014)

Ray-sama high-extreme's this.

Ray >= Marco ~ Sabo


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 12, 2014)

Coating engineer Ray-san takes it


----------



## tanman (Jul 12, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> You cannot say this without shitting on Fujitora also.



a) Saying Kizaru is decisively stronger than Fujitora isn't really shitting on either of them.

b) That really depends on how the fight goes. We really have no idea what the difference in power is between the two.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 12, 2014)

tanman said:


> a) Saying Kizaru is decisively stronger than Fujitora isn't really shitting on either of them.
> 
> b) That really depends on how the fight goes. We really have no idea what the difference in power is between the two.



I personally believe Fujitora is weaker than C3, but at the same time they are still in the same tier category, and the difference is marginal. Fujitora have yet to shown any thing above Sabo either, so based on feats hypes and portrayal, why is it not logical to say Sabo = Fuji? Even if there's a difference between those two, it seems the the author will make so small that it should even matter.

Kizaru can be slightly stronger, but certainly not decisively or >>.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 12, 2014)

Rayleigh takes this around high diff. Might go higher if we get more feats.
And Issho > Rayleigh > Sabo.


----------



## Luke (Jul 12, 2014)

What makes you say Issho is stronger than Rayleigh? Rayleigh seemed to have the slight edge over Kizaru, who I definitely view as stronger than Issho.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 12, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> What makes you say Issho is stronger than Rayleigh? *Rayleigh seemed to have the slight edge over Kizaru*, who I definitely view as stronger than Issho.


You what mate?


----------



## Luke (Jul 12, 2014)

You heard me


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 12, 2014)

Rayleigh was sweating and panting in a sword fight (which isn't Kizaru's preferred style of fighting). He did great to hold off Kizaru, and certainly wouldn't go down easily, but that's it. I view the new Admirals on par with the Logia Trio until shown otherwise. Even if they are weaker, it's not going to be by a large gap, it's like saying Kizaru is the weakest of the Logia Trio.
All in all, I stand by what I say. Issho > Old Rayleigh > Sabo.


----------



## Luke (Jul 12, 2014)

Rayleigh hadn't fought a serious opponent that was so close to him in terms of power in a long time, so the panting is understandable. He cut Kizaru's cheek, and suffered no visible injuries himself. He also blocked both of Kizaru's attempts to attack the Straw Hats without much trouble. 

I'm not saying Rayleigh's leagues ahead of Kizaru or anything, but he's definitely a small amount more powerful IMO.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 12, 2014)

Kizaru = Fujitora > Rayleigh >/>= Sabo


----------



## Luke (Jul 12, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> Kizaru = Fujitora > Rayleigh >/>= Sabo



Switch Rayleigh and Fuji and I'd say this is reasonably fair.


----------



## Grimsley (Jul 12, 2014)

raylegih has better hype but sabo has better feats and probably is stronger than rayleigh. the old man is probably senile now and he's weaker than his prime


----------



## Shanks (Jul 12, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Rayleigh was sweating and panting in a sword fight (which isn't Kizaru's preferred style of fighting). He did great to hold off Kizaru, and certainly wouldn't go down easily, but that's it. I view the new Admirals on par with the Logia Trio until shown otherwise. Even if they are weaker, it's not going to be by a large gap, it's like saying Kizaru is the weakest of the Logia Trio.
> All in all, I stand by what I say. Issho > Old Rayleigh > Sabo.



*Ray*:

Stop Kizaru's light speed kick from killing zoro with his own leg
Draw blood and almost take kizaru's head off when Kizaru try to teleport away
Evenly fight Kizaru after having not touch his sword in 20 years
Stomp Kizaru from accomplishing his goals, that is capturing the SHs
And he panted once in the beginning of the fight and never shown and signs of being tire through the fight
Left the fight unscratched

What did Kizaru accomplished in that fight? The admiral fandom should be happy that people are giving Kizaru ~ Ray. If we're as bad as you guys, we could easily wank him to hells gate and push harder. Same goes with Sabo.

And where is your proof that Fujitora > Sabo, Fuji > Ray? Spamming metoers that was sliced, dodged, deflected by Law or Dofla or simply because he's an Admiral? Meteors are meant to be badass in Shouen, but Fuji is turning these meteors into a joke...


----------



## Ruse (Jul 12, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> *Ray*:
> 
> Stop Kizaru's slight speed kick from killing zoro with his own leg
> Draw blood and almost take kizaru's head off when Kizaru try to teleport away
> ...



 You already do that with Sabo please don't ruin Rayleigh as well.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 12, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> You already do that with Sabo please don't ruin Rayleigh as well.



You guys are just Sabo down player. I give Sabo as much credit as he deserves. Sabo is admiral level. Fuck any wankers who downplay him and say otherwise without backing it up with a reasonable argument. same goes with Ray.


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> He cut Kizaru's cheek, and suffered no visible injuries himself.



That was when Borsalino tried to ignore Rayleigh and go straight for the Straw Hats. Not really an indicator that he's more powerful just that Borsalino couldn't troll/dick around as long as Rayleigh was around.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 13, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> You guys are just Sabo down player. I give Sabo as much credit as he deserves. Sabo is admiral level. Fuck any wankers who downplay him and say otherwise without backing it up with a reasonable argument. same goes with Ray.



There's a difference between giving a character the credit they deserve and jumping the gun and wanking them to all hell.


----------



## Amol (Jul 13, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> There's a difference between giving a character the credit they deserve and jumping the gun and wanking them to all hell.



All Sabo supporters said until now that Sabo is a top-tier . Is this suppose to be wanking ? 
Did you forget that when Sabo was introduced they were saying that he is only as strong as Luffy and he is just a high tier?
All Sabo supporters said that Sabo is a Second in Command of RA that means Sabo should equal to an admiral or give them high diff . Is this suppose to be wanking?
We have seen Sabo successfully stalemating Fuji. Until now both has been portrayed as equal. So saying that Sabo is near equal to Fuji is suppose to be wanking ?
What outrageous claims did you heard from Sabo wankers?
Did you heard anyone saying that Sabo can beat two admirals together?
I don't even care about him but even I can see that Sabo is more downplayed than he is wanked.I still hears claims like an admiral can mid diff him. 
Sabo has been downplayed/hated because of his age and for being Ace look-like. 
I failed to see when Sabo is as wanked as you are claiming.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 13, 2014)

To be fair I and maybe a few others having been saying that Fuji isn't quite 2nd in Commander of Revo tier yet and requires more feats. When you really think about it. Fuji don't have much feats though.


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> To be fair I and maybe a few others having been saying that Fuji isn't quite 2nd in Commander of Revo tier yet and requires more feats. When you really think about it. Fuji don't have much feats though.



Kaido isn't quite Yonko tier yet and requires more feats. When you really think about it, Kaido doesn't have any feats at all.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 13, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Kaido isn't quite Yonko tier yet and requires more feats. When you really think about it, Kaido doesn't have any feats at all.



It doesn't quite work that way, because we don't have that much Kaido fan here.


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> It doesn't quite work that way, because we don't have that much Kaido fan here.



That you know of.


----------



## Dunno (Jul 13, 2014)

Rayleigh takes it high diff.


----------



## Luke (Jul 13, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> That was when Borsalino tried to ignore Rayleigh and go straight for the Straw Hats. Not really an indicator that he's more powerful just that Borsalino couldn't troll/dick around as long as Rayleigh was around.



Borsalino ignoring Rayleigh showed he thought he could speed over to the Straw Hats and carry out his mission without having to fight Rayleigh. Rayleigh stopped him from doing so and cut him. So regardless, Borsalino was slightly bested.


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> Borsalino ignoring Rayleigh showed he thought he could speed over to the Straw Hats and carry out his mission without having to fight Rayleigh. Rayleigh stopped him from doing so and cut him. So regardless, Borsalino was slightly bested.



He was "slightly" bested because he essentially underestimated Rayleigh/overestimated himself. Once he re-evaluated the threat Rayleigh posed, he promptly attacked him instead of going for the Straw Hats again.


----------



## Luke (Jul 13, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> He was "slightly" bested because he essentially underestimated Rayleigh/overestimated himself. Once he re-evaluated the threat Rayleigh posed, he promptly attacked him instead of going for the Straw Hats again.



And Rayleigh held him off the rest of the time successfully. 

Rayleigh achieved his goal of holding off Kizaru from killing the Straw Hats and cut him in the process, while Rayleigh himself received not a scratch. This all leads me to believe Rayleigh is indeed slightly stronger than Kizaru. Feel free to disagree, but their skirmish points towards Rayleigh having the edge.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jul 13, 2014)

Because Kizaru was totally going all out in the fight. 

Totally.


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> And Rayleigh held him off the rest of the time successfully.
> 
> Rayleigh achieved his goal of holding off Kizaru from killing the Straw Hats and cut him in the process, while Rayleigh himself received not a scratch. This all leads me to believe Rayleigh is indeed slightly stronger than Kizaru. Feel free to disagree, but their skirmish points towards Rayleigh having the edge.



>Borsalino attacked
>Rayleigh attacked
>Neither had the advantage

What part of that points to Ray-san being slightly ahead of Kizaru?


----------



## Luke (Jul 13, 2014)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Because Kizaru was totally going all out in the fight.
> 
> Totally.



Because I totally said he was. 

Totally. 



Stαrkiller said:


> >Borsalino attacked
> >Rayleigh attacked
> >Neither had the advantage
> 
> What part of that points to Ray-san being slightly ahead of Kizaru?



They fought evenly for 99% of the fight, but Rayleigh blocking Kizaru's attack and cutting him while the latter thought he could get to the Straw Hats and then Rayleigh succeeding in holding off Kizaru the whole time points to Rayleigh being a bit stronger.


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> They fought evenly for 99% of the fight, but Rayleigh blocking Kizaru's attack and cutting him while the latter thought he could get to the Straw Hats and *then Rayleigh succeeding in holding off Kizaru* the whole time points to Rayleigh being a bit stronger.



This bit. 

Just a simple question. If Rayleigh's intent was to defeat/kill Kizaru rather than hold him off, do you think he could accomplish that?


----------



## Rocktomato (Jul 13, 2014)

Sabo wins more often than not, I think. Rayleigh was probably around yonkou level in his prime, scaling from Roger and Garp, but I doubt he's still at that level now. Sabo's a rising star and Rayleigh won't be able to keep up with him for the whole fight.

Rayleigh might win if he gets lucky though. I have no doubt he could pierce Sabo's logia haki.


----------



## Magician (Jul 13, 2014)

Amol said:


> All Sabo supporters said until now that Sabo is a top-tier . Is this suppose to be wanking ?
> Did you forget that when Sabo was introduced they were saying that he is only as strong as Luffy and he is just a high tier?
> All Sabo supporters said that Sabo is a Second in Command of RA that means Sabo should equal to an admiral or give them high diff . Is this suppose to be wanking?
> We have seen Sabo successfully stalemating Fuji. Until now both has been portrayed as equal. So saying that Sabo is near equal to Fuji is suppose to be wanking ?
> ...



Came in this thread to rep this guy.

>Sabo Fans: I think Sabo is Admiral level and can give Fuji a tough fight.
>Admiral Wankers: Lololol, Sabo wank is turrible. Fuji wud loldiffstomp this newb. Stop wanking fagets.

>Shanks fans: I think Shanks is slightly stronger than Akainu.
>Admiral Wankers: What the hell! Shanks wank is fucking horrendous. Akainu is the WSM. Shanks isn't stronger than him, stop the wank!!!

>Kaido Fans: I think Kaido is slightly stronger than the C3.
>Admiral Wankers: The fuck is with this Yonko wank?! C3 >= Yonko's, that's a fact. Fucking Yonko wankers!!


----------



## Luke (Jul 13, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> This bit.
> 
> Just a simple question. If Rayleigh's intent was to defeat/kill Kizaru rather than hold him off, do you think he could accomplish that?



I do think Rayleigh could defeat Kizaru with extremely high difficulty, yes.


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Came in this thread to rep this guy.
> 
> >Admiral Wankers: Lololol, Sabo wank is turrible. Fuji wud loldiffstomp this newb. Stop wanking fagets.



I don't think this.



> >Shanks fans: I think Shanks is slightly stronger than Akainu.



I'm not a Shanks fan but I think this.



> >Admiral Wankers: The fuck is with this Yonko wank?! C3 >= Yonko's, that's a fact. Fucking Yonko wankers!!



Don't know a single Admiral fan (bar AK) that believes this.

Your posts have become rather stale, YM.

At least get a better idea of what us "Admiral fanboys/wankers" believe. 



Master Luke said:


> I do think Rayleigh could defeat Kizaru with extremely high difficulty, yes.



Then agree to disagree then.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 13, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> I don't think this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got to understand that when someone goes ham and troll people, it's more entertaining to exaggerate abit. For example when Samehadam jumped me last week he said i called the fence sitters as 'evil fence sitters', which I think was genius.

Why are you labelling yourself as an 'Admiral Wanker'?


----------



## Sieves (Jul 13, 2014)

Rayleigh NC wins high diff


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Why are you labelling yourself as an 'Admiral Wanker'?



Am I really? Last time I checked, I wasn't.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 13, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Am I really? Last time I checked, I wasn't.



In bold 



Stαrkiller said:


> I don't think this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> In bold



Yea, because I was totally serious there and I wasn't being sarcastic at all.


----------



## Magician (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah, but you responded to a post where I was talking about Admiral Wankers meaning you consider yourself apart of that group.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 13, 2014)

Princess Stαrkiller confirmed Goon Squad undercover


----------



## Ruse (Jul 13, 2014)

Not sure why Shanks was brought up his status as WSM is pretty much canon


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Yeah, but you responded to a post where I was talking about Admiral Wankers meaning you consider yourself apart of that group.



I only go into wank mode when joking around. For instance, when referring to Sakazuki as "Godkainu". 



ThatBlackGuy said:


> Not sure why Shanks was brought up his status as WSM is pretty much canon



With Sakazuki as a very close second, yes.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 13, 2014)

*@Princess Stαrkiller* - You Are Tripping, Bro.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 14, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Came in this thread to rep this guy.
> 
> >Sabo Fans: I think Sabo is Admiral level and can give Fuji a tough fight.
> >Admiral Wankers: Lololol, Sabo wank is turrible. Fuji wud loldiffstomp this newb. Stop wanking fagets.



show me one poster that who wasnt troll that said this?



> >Shanks fans: I think Shanks is slightly stronger than Akainu.
> >Admiral Wankers: What the hell! Shanks wank is fucking horrendous. Akainu is the WSM. Shanks isn't stronger than him, stop the wank!!!



BS you're such a hypocrite. you're the one who always get angry when people believe that akainu > shanks. most of the admiral fans in here say it could go eitherway



> >Kaido Fans: I think Kaido is slightly stronger than the C3.
> >Admiral Wankers: The fuck is with this Yonko wank?! C3 >= Yonko's, that's a fact. Fucking Yonko wankers!!



again bs because everytime we made a poll about who was stronger between the younkou and the admirals the younkou won. you have the nerve to say that seriously? wether you're trolling or not it really is pathetic how shit you became as a poster. I really used to respect your post but not anymore.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 14, 2014)

Urouge fighting the good battles for the Admiral fandom.  you other admiral wankers should be ashamed of self for spending time with your families and friends and not login to post tl;drs.


----------

